# Would you buy a Focus RS if sold here?



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Let's assume it's $25k, and exactly the same as the Euro model.



> Inside, the RS boasts Recaro seats with body-coloured detailing, carbon fibre trim on the centre console and a brushed aluminium gearlever.
> 
> Under the bonnet lies a 296bhp version of the five-cylinder unit from the Focus ST. It rockets the RS from 0-62mph in 5.9 seconds and on to a theoretical top speed in excess of 160mph, although production models will be electronically limited to 155mph.
> 
> Transmitting the power to the road is an Automatic Torque Biasing limited-slip differential, which was developed by British engineering specialist Quaife. It works in conjunction with Ford***8217;s new RevoKnuckle suspension ***8211; a modified MacPherson strut set-up with special geometry ***8211; to maximise traction and limit torque steer. Uprated stability control, a wider track, lowered ride height and bigger brakes complete the package.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

that's a pretty nice car:thumbup: the numbers from 0-60 are a bit off from the STI and EVO. Most buyers are usually the same corwd of people and if those numbers are off by that much then I doubt it would sell well.:dunno:

In Asia I may buy one but in the US I doubt I would buy one.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Would be great to have hot hatches gain more popularity in the US, but the Focus isn't really one of my favs


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> that's a pretty nice car:thumbup: the numbers from 0-60 are a bit off from the STI and EVO. Most buyers are usually the same corwd of people and if those numbers are off by that much then I doubt it would sell well.:dunno:
> 
> In Asia I may buy one but in the US I doubt I would buy one.


In Europe it's quite a bit cheaper than STI or EVO, priced more in line with WRX and Lancer GT. I'd take it over those lesser models.

The US will probably get next gen's ST model, I doubt we'll ever get an RS.


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

Even if we did get the RS here, it'll be so dumbed down it won't be worth having anyway...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Chris90 said:


> In Europe it's quite a bit cheaper than STI or EVO, priced more in line with WRX and Lancer GT. I'd take it over those lesser models.
> 
> The US will probably get next gen's ST model, I doubt we'll ever get an RS.


I think we got a few here in Taiwan not too long ago but I had the VW R32 at the time and wanted the 130i at the time. They never brought the 135i to Taiwan so I may get the new VW GTI next year for Taipei :dunno:

I love those seats in that RS though..


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

a572mike said:


> Even if we did get the RS here, it'll be so dumbed down it won't be worth having anyway...


That's the truth. GM and Ford both have had some exiting European products. Could never understand why they didn't do a better job of adapting them to the US market.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Too tacky. But, a good product that should be available here in the US for those who like it.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

That's a nice looking little car. I wouldn't buy one but that's based more on current needs v. desire. If I were 25 and looking for fun without baggage, this could be an option.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

pistolpuma said:


> That's the truth. GM and Ford both have had some exiting European products. Could never understand why they didn't do a better job of adapting them to the US market.


because they believe american tastes are different than euro tastes, BMW dumbs down it's US versions too ...


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

If it was awd or rwd yes. Can't live with a boosted motor and fwd.


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> because they believe american tastes are different than euro tastes, BMW dumbs down it's US versions too ...


Yeah, but at least BMW doesn't ram automatic transmissions down our throats like some of the others...


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

No.
For about $1k more, you could buy a mustang gt, which is MUCH faster.
0-60 in an estimated 5.1 seconds. I dunno about you guys, but if I could lower my car's time that much for a thousand bucks, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
Plus I'm a fan of V8's with a deep rumbly exhaust note (See Sig) :thumbup:


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

I've always been a big fan of rallye type cars. I loved my hubby's Mits Evo5 and his old Sub WRC. :thumbup: If they do build and market it, I hope we get it up here!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> because they believe american tastes are different than euro tastes, BMW dumbs down it's US versions too ...


But at least BMW's dumbing down means giving us only the big engine models, not the other way around.

As for the Focus RS, the odds of me buying a new car anything in the forseeable future is nil. Even if I had $25k to spend on a new car, that wouldn't be it. I driven small-displacement turbo cars and prefer high-rpm NA cars, even if slower. But I'm odd that way. Of the new Fords, I actually like the new Fiesta, but they've promised to "chromify" it ala Fusion when it comes to the U.S. to make it look more like an F350. Ford really doesn't get it.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

No, and it is sold here.

I would however, buy a brand new FIAT 500 Abarth! :rofl:

That is a cool little car.


.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Philip81193 said:


> No.
> For about $1k more, you could buy a mustang gt, which is MUCH faster.
> 0-60 in an estimated 5.1 seconds. I dunno about you guys, but if I could lower my car's time that much for a thousand bucks, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> Plus I'm a fan of V8's with a deep rumbly exhaust note (See Sig) :thumbup:


Not a mustang fan but I do like the V8 idea, like the 6.0L in a Monaro/whatever it's called.

I think the idea of a Focus RS is a cornering beast, so not really a Mustang competitor.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Patrick said:


> No, and it is sold here.
> 
> I would however, buy a brand new FIAT 500 Abarth! :rofl:
> 
> ...


This thread is not for you! It's for residents of the Land of Freedom who have very little car choice. 



cwsqbm said:


> I actually like the new Fiesta, but they've promised to "chromify" it ala Fusion when it comes to the U.S. to make it look more like an F350. Ford really doesn't get it.


Great, hadn't heard that, thanks for the bad news.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Philip81193 said:


> No.
> For about $1k more, you could buy a mustang gt, which is MUCH faster.
> 0-60 in an estimated 5.1 seconds. I dunno about you guys, but if I could lower my car's time that much for a thousand bucks, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> Plus I'm a fan of V8's with a deep rumbly exhaust note (See Sig) :thumbup:


The problem is that the Mustang is a pile of S#!t. :dunno:

I'd take a Focus RS over a Mustang any day of the week.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

It looks like a cool car, but it wouldn't get my $$$. That said, if I were in the market for a hot hatch, I'd get it over the R32. And I'm a former GTI owner.


----------

